# Zinnser triple thick peelstop



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Doing a worn out deck that has been done with solid color stain through the years with minimal or less prep work done to it in the past.Stipping deck was out of question so scraping and sanding.Most has come off in small sheets leaving behind about half that is adhered well to substrate.My question here is do you think peelstop would work here followed by two topcoats of solid stain? Has anyone tried this? Tried calling tech today and was on hold for like 15 min.so I finally hung up I know it works great under a properly prepared paint finish just not sure about underneath a stain.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

From the TDS,

LIMITATIONS 

This product is not designed as a substitute for wood filler,

caulk, or drywall mud. Peel Stop is not recommended for

application to floors, decks, or surfaces subject to 

immersion or prolonged contact with water, or for below 

grade applications. It is not recommended for use on 

polyethylene, polypropylene, Teflon, or nylon.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Is the current coating oil or waterborne?

I wouldn't use it for a deck since the TDS says it isn't recommended for that type of application. 

What kind of warranty, if any are you offering to the customer? If you aren't willing to offer a warranty then you can hope for the best and scrape and sand. If you're offering any type of warranty I'd want to take it down to bare wood. This ensures that you've eliminated any potential peeling issues that the old coating might cause.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple similar products that are rated for deck floors are Mad Dog Deck Fix and Super Deck Peeling Paint Primer. Both of these products would at least allow you to be within manufacturers specifications and are similar in function to the Zinsser Triple Thick. 

Can't say how well they work long term, but I've seen the Mad Dog applied by a competitor as a primer that has held up well for a couple years.


----------



## JCW (Jun 6, 2015)

If you believe the promo on the Super Deck product, there is no longer a need to worry about scraping or sanding as loose paint will suddenly adhere again.... just like crooked lines dry straight..........


----------

